# Jet Cyclone 2HP



## steve1954 (Jan 8, 2017)

I am new to the lumber jocks forum.

I am thinking about getting the Jet Cyclone 2Hp unit and have a couple questions.

My shop is just under 400 sq ft. Is this overkill for that size shop? I have a Grizzly 10" table saw, Jet 8" jointer, Dewalt planer and a band saw. I was planning to pipe everything then use gates to run one machine at a time.

When I built my shop I left an area outside my shop open for a dust collection system rather than taking up shop space. Will the remote for the Jet Cyclone go through the wall to turn it on or off?

Does that make sense to have the dust collection outside the shop?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it overkill…no.

A lot of people have their dust collectors outside the Shop. It deepens on what you mean by outside. Is it outside or another room?

Hopefully, someone will answer about the remote.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I was concerned also but my remote works through the cabinet I just built.


----------



## steve1954 (Jan 8, 2017)

My shop is inside a pole building I have. I framed some walls and insulated. The shop vac system would still be in the pole building just not inside the heated shop area.

Thanks for your responses


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Depends on the remote, some are infra red (line of sight stuff) and some are radio frequency, which will go through some stuff.


----------



## steve1954 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Fred, the remote is RF


----------



## frank409 (Jan 8, 2017)

Steve, I thought about the same Jet, but went with a different setup instead. I bought a cheap 2hp dust collector from Harbor Freight, and then an aftermarket filter from Wynn Environmental (35BA222NANO Cartridge Kit). The Wynn filter captures particles down to .05 micron, and the whole setup cost me half of the Jet, and runs on 110v, so I didn't have to add a second 220v line to my shop. Hope this helps.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

The Wynn filter costs more than the Harbor Freight DC. When you add them together aren't you about the same price. I have seen flyers for Jet DC units for $499 less 10 or 15 percent.

I would rather have the unit all made together by one company than use duct tape to piece different brands to work together.

This is why my DC is going to exit outside rather than use a filter. The filter adds a lot to the cost.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Steve,

Your shop is 400 sq ft, so if we assume 20×20, then the longest possible duct run is the diagonal across the shop at about 28 ft. So if I run through a quick and dirty static pressure loss estimate:

38 ft (2×5ft verticals and 28 ft diagonal) of 5" rigid pipe at 0.06 in/ft = 2.28" SP
3 ea 5" long sweep 90s for the bends at 0.28 in/ea = 1.6" SP
5 ft 4" flex hose to the tool at 0.28 in/ft = 1.4" SP
2" static pressure loss for the filter assembly = 2" SP
1" static pressure loss for the tool DC = 1" SP
Total = 8.28" static pressure

So basically, you need a DC blower that is capable of 8" SP @ 500-600 CFM.

The Jet 2HP specs say 940 cfm at 2.5" static pressure loss, but I couldn't find a fan performance curve for the JCDC-2 model. However, if I look at a comparable unit like the Grizzly g0440 should deliver the performance you are looking for (see page 33 of the G040 manual for the fan curve). From that curve you can see you'll stay above 500 CFM over 9" static pressure.

Note I have the HF 2HP unit as well, but I can tell you that I've done a lot of testing on it. While I like that unit and with an upgraded filter it works well for at tool collection, it's simply not capable of powering a system like you would need to have your DC mounted outside your shop.

Mike

(post edited because apparently I can't spell)


----------



## steve1954 (Jan 8, 2017)

Guys, thanks for all the great feedback. The best price I could fine for the Jet Cyclone 2 HP is around $1189


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the chance to inspect the Jet JCDC-2 up close at a factory outlet store. The machine is impressive. In terms of build quality it looks great. I was all set to purchase that model, when I decided on a 2 hp wall mounted cyclone instead. It is a PSI Tempest, which they just recently quit selling, and it is huge compared to the Jet/Laguna cyclones. The funny thing is, I have it mounted high on a wall and my shop feels bigger than ever. Since there is no DC in the middle of the floor space anymore, I can dedicate that space to fixed tools.

The separation on the Tempest is excellent. If you have it set up correctly, nothing makes it to the filter can. They say to clean out the filter and can every 6 months.

My one concern with the the Jet, is the cyclone is very short (same with the Laguna, and most portable cyclones). I haven't tested one yet, but I bet the separation isn't as good as a taller cyclone. It's all about compromises, and if a shorter cyclone helps with your shop layout, this could be the one for you. It also has a handy filter cleaner.

I wouldn't worry about the remote. It is RF so it should work well. If not you could just get an iVac Pro Switch (240V model) and remote. That's what I use, and it works great.

Have fun!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Steve if you're putting the unit outside, then take the filters off and vent it directly. It should perform better.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I just assembled the 3hp Jet Cyclone JCDC-3 today. It is many, many times more powerful than my Harbor Freight 2hp DC. Love it. I would go with a 3hp.


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

Bought the Jet 3hp cylone w/1 micron filter. Am really pleased. Not an import lover but this collector out does my expectation. My shop is 40'X30'. Steve.


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

> Is it overkill…no.
> 
> A lot of people have their dust collectors outside the Shop. It deepens on what you mean by outside. Is it outside or another room?
> 
> ...


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

> I got the chance to inspect the Jet JCDC-2 up close at a factory outlet store. The machine is impressive. In terms of build quality it looks great. I was all set to purchase that model, when I decided on a 2 hp wall mounted cyclone instead. It is a PSI Tempest, which they just recently quit selling, and it is huge compared to the Jet/Laguna cyclones. The funny thing is, I have it mounted high on a wall and my shop feels bigger than ever. Since there is no DC in the middle of the floor space anymore, I can dedicate that space to fixed tools.
> 
> The separation on the Tempest is excellent. If you have it set up correctly, nothing makes it to the filter can. They say to clean out the filter and can every 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------

